# Kane Golf- Big Easy driver



## virtuocity (Oct 3, 2012)

****WARNING.  I AM A NEWBIE GOLFER AND NOT TO BE TRUSTED WITH ANY ADVICE, ALTHOUGH IT'S IMPOSSIBLE TO STOP ME FROM GIVING IT WHEN ASKED!!!****

Following on from this thread: 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ne-Golf-(a-Gumtree-story)&highlight=kane+golf

As promised, I hit the driving range to give the big stick a hit.

For those who can't be bothered to read the original thread in The Lounge forum, here is a brief synopsis:

-Met a guy via Gumtree who was selling a Ping G15 3 Wood which I wanted to buy to replace my Nike driver that I couldn't hit
-Bought the G15 for Â£50 and the kind gent gave me his used Big Easy Driver by Kane Golf (www.kanegolf.com)
-Their drivers come with a 30 day money back guarantee and the owner makes huge claims about his clubs

So, to the range this morning to hit 160 balls (Â£5.75) at Playsport, East Kilbride.

It took me a bit of time to get used to this club.  It feels great and natural in the hands.  My club is offset and promises to eradicate slices.  I have recently adopted Stack & Tilt so my slice is almost gone.  It took about a dozen balls to realise (well, I AM a new golfer) that I needed to open the club-face to avoid hooking my shots.  Hooking is new for me, so it was quite exciting to see a ball go in such a direction.

It took another dozen balls to get used to my new open set-up and used to hitting a driver at all.

When I got used to everything, I started to get quite consistent results.  Consistency is not a traditional word within my personal golfing vocabulary, so as you can imagine- particularly from what should be the most troublesome club- I was delighted.

At 9.5*, the balls didn't fly up in the air like I'm used to, but certainly were more direct.  This didn't seem to affect distance too much.  A tentative swing so me hit 160-175 yards 30 or so times in a row.  As confidence grew and I furthered my backswing and increased speed in the downswing, I got up to a maximum of 200 yards off the tee.

Let me say something here- 200 yards is HUGE for me.  I am a new golfer.  I am very overweight and unfit (thus the new hobby).  I am learning my swing and my game.  I was hitting range rocks.  200 yards may as well as been 500 in terms of my own personal history. 

So- a personal pass mark on distance.

Feel at impact was varied and I would hazard a guess that this was because I have yet to fully discover the optimum amount that I should keep the club face open at address.  When I really committed to a shot (i.e. tried to murder the ball) hooks were present.  

Sound at impact was OK.  Not nice- just OK.  Not embarrassing (see Nike Machspeed drivers), but fine.

To summarise, the fact that I have barely mentioned the Ping G15 that I longed after tells the whole story.  I will never hit this club again.  Instead, the driver will come out of the bag.  Question is; what Driver?

Well I doubt it will be my current Big Easy.  I'm off to Kane Golf to enquire about a newer model (same shaft) which is not offset.  Chances are, I'll walk out of there with a 5 wood and 7 wood to match.

Ladies and gentleman, to finish:  I can hit a driver.................... just take a minute to think about the significance of that announcement.

Anyone wanna buy some Ping Fairway woods?


----------

